# Purchasing seeds in Canada



## GMCORP (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a curious USAmerican planning her :yay:honeymoon :woohoo:and wondering:

Does one need a medical marijuana prescription to purchase seeds in Canada?  I've heard a lot of different things and some seed shops seem more particular online than others (but i haven't been in person yet).  I'm particularly curious about Toronto---i thought it'd be romantic to pick up some seeds, get some new ink, do some big-city shopping, see Niagara Falls, etc.  In all honesty, we are planning the whole trip for the seeds, because Canada is closer than Amsterdam.  Is there a good reliable website with information on the marijuana laws:cop: in Canada?  I've been browsing seed shops online and can't wait to see the seeds in person and talk to some experts in an area where it's legal and "open" to do so.  Are there any other US citizens who went over the border for this purpose sucessfully?  What's the best way to go about it?


----------



## Carrie (Mar 24, 2008)

Man! I can help you out for sure! We have a part of Toronto called Yongesterdam. It has Canada's biggest hemp store and garden supply, A SEED STORE, pot cafe, compassion centers,vapor centers, glass blowing studio. All very close together and awsome. Here's one of the store links that bring you to all of them, including the seed spot. http://www.torontohemp.com/


----------



## GMCORP (Mar 24, 2008)

you rock!!! just booked a bed&breakfast nearby.  You don't have to have proof that you're a medical patient or something, do you?  What about the "members-only" lounges they speak of on the site?  Can anyone lounge and smoke?  Can i really just walk in and buy seeds????


----------



## Carrie (Mar 24, 2008)

With any place of marijuana, they will ses you out of course. Just be kind and honest with the hemplyoee. Go to anyone of the store and get there business card, on the back will be a map of youngesterdam where you will see how to get to the stores.
The only medical number you would need is for the compassion centers not the stores. With the cafe, be kind ,understanding and buy a membership for as long as you want, even the day. Once you are a member you are allowed on our members only patio,if the staff can't help you, there you will meet many people that can answer any of your marijuana and Toronto questions


----------



## GMCORP (Mar 24, 2008)

:aok: Thanks Carrie!  We're always polite and our intentions are pure---we're tending God's Garden! :farm:  Protecting a threatened species by propagating it!  I guess we'll just figure out the system once we're there!  I can't wait!!!  

And hey, we might run into you that first week in June!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 25, 2008)

That would be great, get a hold of me on here before you come and I'm sure you will meet me or at least eat something I have made,lol.


----------



## jb247 (Mar 25, 2008)

They will sell, without any certification or medical proof, to anyone over 18 yrs. of age.  I live near Windsor and take trips to the shop there for seeds on a regular basis. Just hide them well in your takehome luggage. Enjoy Toronto, while you are there, hit up the Kindred Cafe, have some coffee and slip upstairs to the Volcano Lounge. Pick up and read the Treating Yourself magazine, a medical marijuana zine, written for and by med-users...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Asap11 (Apr 26, 2008)

got mine from www.1stopseedshop.co.uk 

they shipped to my place in cana thru bubble envelope turned out fine,


----------

